
Florida, the Sunshine State, Is Slow to Adopt Rooftop Solar Power - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/07/business/energy-environment/florida-solar-power.html
======
howard941
The lion's share of residential Florida power consumption goes to cooling and
for a few days a year, heating. When cooling, demand peaks just when the sun
is practically overhead. We should lead the country but consumers don't get
together to drill for the "fuel" that propels Tallahassee things. Even the
paltry subsidies grudgingly granted are snatched up every year by the
utilities before consumers can get a shot.

------
siruncledrew
I think the whole “a company isn’t allowed to sell directly to consumers”
without going through some kind of poltically-approved oligopoly is bullshit.
Same with Tesla and the auto industry in various states.

A dying industry is clinging on for dear life to their monetary lifeblood, and
calling on the government to save them or else some sad consequences will
happen to people. “Look at Brian who has to support 3 kids going to college on
his $50k/yr salesman’s salary. Do you want him to get fired and live on the
street because we had to shave out costs with a smaller bottomline?”

Sure, it sucks, but that’s the tradeoff. Nothing is going to be perfect. Some
amount of people are just going to have to suffer for a little bit in return
for the greater good. These are also just the stakes in capitalism. Something
better comes along? That’s what people are going to want. So a business
produces the worse thing and gets less customers? C’est la vie.

Either consumers should be allowed to buy the legal items they wish, or take
away the items altogether. This is just stupid to keep propping up a group of
geriatric businesses indefinitely for the sake of some sob stories
proliferated by the ones racketeering this scheme.

